# 1937 Roadmaster Supreme (Bug Eye)



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well I spent a couple of hours sorting this bike to make it road worthy. The bike had been assembled but everything was still loose and it needed some adjustment. Once I finished I took it out for a mile or so and it is a sweet riding bike. I will take it out this weekend for about 10-12 miles just to make sure everything is good. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 30, 2014)

Meeee fn oooowwwww

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Apr 30, 2014)

*simply...*

stunning!  Congrats on the procurement of this beauty.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Meeee fn oooowwwww




My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

Helluva bike! Is the non-drive side crank supposed to be curved?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Helluva bike! Is the non-drive side crank supposed to be curved?




Actually both sides are curved. As far as I know this is unique to this bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (May 1, 2014)

I thought it looked deliberate (especially since you took a photo of that particular spot) Neat! I recall seeing them on a number of earlier bikes. I was surprised how many results came up when searching "Curved bicycle cranks". 

I didn't try just "curved cranks" but I imagine the results there would have a slightly different effect on my employment (using my work computer).

So here's a pic from oldbike.eu and a link to MORE curved cranks...of the bicycle variety.





http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/1931-2/21791-2/


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually both sides are curved. As far as I know this is unique to this bike. V/r Shawn




Road Master used that crank for two years I think. It was on the girls version too.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

I've tried to contact Phil (RMS37) both by email and phone with no luck. If anyone has an idea of about how many of these are known I'd appreciate it. I count about 10 I know of. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordsnake (May 1, 2014)

Check out the IDE, patent 1894


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

Now that's a curved crank! Thanks for the education guys--more cool stuff I wasn't aware of. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2014)

Congratulations on the nice acquision, Shawn.
 I'm surprised that Nate let that one go. 
 They are very nice riding bikes indeed. It has been said, that the frame & wheels form a big CWC when looked at from the sideview. With a little imagination, I suppose that's true.
 The curved crank is definitely, an interesting feature of the bike. When it is positioned at the top of the stroke, it lines up perfectly with the curved seat tube.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Congratulations on the nice acquision, Shawn.
> I'm surprised that Nate let that one go.
> They are very nice riding bikes indeed. It has been said, that the frame & wheels form a big CWC when looked at from the sideview. With a little imagination, I suppose that's true.
> The curved crank is definitely, an interesting feature of the bike. When it is positioned at the top of the stroke, it lines up perfectly with the curved seat tube.




Thanks Marty. Yeah I was surprised too but raising a young family has a way of making you prioritize a little differently. As Nate said he still has plenty of cool bikes and I'm just glad I was in a position to acquire this bike--one of my dream bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 1, 2014)

Congrats again on acquiring a top bike...if not the top bike in the prewar balloon era.
I hope that someday I'll get one too, but I have to be extremely lucky and most likely in a position with enough time to move some things or perhaps in retirement when the kids have moved on.
I think this is the only bike in my list that I can say no matter how hard I try to acquire, I might have to accept the fact that it'll never be.
But then again, without, I won't ever stop looking...and I enjoy the looking.
Chris


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I've tried to contact Phil (RMS37) both by email and phone with no luck. If anyone has an idea of about how many of these are known I'd appreciate it. I count about 10 I know of. V/r Shawn







Way more than 10.
There are some nice apple core badges on Ebay for that bike.


----------



## DonChristie (May 1, 2014)

Congrats on scoring a rare beauty! Love it! Those lines are almost Stealth-like the way they curve! I love it! Looks like another shirt in the making!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Congrats on scoring a rare beauty! Love it! Those lines are almost Stealth-like the way they curve! I love it! Looks like another shirt in the making!




Put me down for one!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Congrats on scoring a rare beauty! Love it! Those lines are almost Stealth-like the way they curve! I love it! Looks like another shirt in the making!




I'm down with that Don! I wore my TF shirt proudly at MLC/AA. V/r Shawn


----------



## prewarkid (May 2, 2014)

*WoW!*

Killer bike....


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 2, 2014)

I think I may have to make patterns and make several of these.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 2, 2014)

The half-size tanks are really growing on me these days- this bike, Elgin Twin 60, this rat rod-
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/bat-rod.56558/
Very nice bike indeed!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> I think I may have to make patterns and make several of these.




And that's what makes the brown floaty ting in the punch bowl! V/r Shawn


----------



## 39zep (May 3, 2014)

*37 RMS Count, Any more you know of?*

Signed
37 Stalker....


----------



## 39zep (May 3, 2014)

*37 RMS Count II*

Always looking for more...


----------



## Spence36 (May 3, 2014)

I have an original USA made special hair pin seat is nos some shelf ware but is nos excellent seat for a rat rod let me know if interested and I'll send ya a pic !! And pricing 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (May 3, 2014)

39zep said:


> Always looking for more...



Sorry but the ones that have been fabricated from girls frames do NOT count.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2014)

Hubs-n-Spokes said:


> Sorry but the ones that have been fabricated from girls frames do NOT count.




Would you please point out the one(s) that were made from a girls frame? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2014)

39zep said:


> Always looking for more...




Were there two different varieties of this tank? mine has the horn and light button on the right side while a few of these appear to be on the left side? V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (May 3, 2014)

Yes I was told that there where two types and the repop steel tanks made had them copied off a tank with horn button on left side. And since yours is on the right it had to be original tank.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COB (May 4, 2014)

Anybody know where I can pick up one of the repop tanks?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2014)

COB said:


> Anybody know where I can pick up one of the repop tanks?




I was told by the guy that made them that he only made seven of them and they differ from the originals slightly. I believe JAFCO does make a first quality fiberglass tank but you would have to fabricate the innards. V/r Shawn


----------



## poolboy1 (May 7, 2014)

39zep said:


> Signed
> 37 Stalker....




The blue one is the same one... The last green restored one i was told is a rero... I think there is under 10 real 37 RMS around.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2014)

Right now I can count eight different bikes that I can assign owners to with the exception of the blue/cream Copake bike. I know of a couple of others but the info is too sketchy to include. If anyone knows of any real 1937 RMS I would be happy to add them to the list. Here is the list (-) owners names except mine. I will check with the owners of the other bikes I know of to see if they mind me publishing their names to help us track these bikes. V/r Shawn 

1. Black/cream/restored-Sweeney
2. Black/orange/restored
3. Black/orange/original
4. Blue/cream/original-Copake 2007 Lot 98 realized $13k
5. Maroon/harvest/restored
6. Maroon/harvest/restored
7. Green/green/original
8. Green/green/restored


----------



## poolboy1 (May 7, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Right now I can count eight different bikes that I can assign owners to with the exception of the blue/cream Copake bike. I know of a couple of others but the info is too sketchy to include. If anyone knows of any real 1937 RMS I would be happy to add them to the list. Here is the list (-) owners names except mine. I will check with the owners of the other bikes I know of to see if they mind me publishing their names to help us track these bikes. V/r Shawn
> 
> 1. Black/cream/restored-Sweeney
> 2. Black/orange/restored
> ...




Number 8 has a repro tank.

I think there is only about 10 of these REAL 37 RMS left.... If there is more lets see them...lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Doing a little more fine tuning on the RMS. I changed out the Hawthorne chain ring to the correct one and painted the head badge last night--made a big difference visually to the front of the bike. I also had to go back through both hubs--the rear locked up about a mile from the house last night and I had to carry the bike back home. Everything is good for now but I will probably tear it down in a couple of years to correct the paint scheme. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dagtgum that is a pretty supreme shawn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks JD. As you know....it is all about the tank lights! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 15, 2014)

*Holy crap Shawn.*

That's one beautiful bugeye!!!!. Rob.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 15, 2014)

Awesome bike!!!!!!!!Shame about the rear hub 1 mile out....I seriously heard you can call AAA if you "break down" on a bicycle!


----------



## mike j (Jun 15, 2014)

What a beauty, in so many ways. It looks very light & ready to go, but still has all the toys, whistles, deco & Tank lights. A real piece of rolling sculpture.


----------

